# problems scanning using Canon pixma mp460



## robinmason (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello there guys/gals

I'm currently using a macbook laptop computer.

I have a canon m460 pixma printer/copier/scanner that was working fine for scanning using image capture, I have so far scanned 168 documents into a series of folders but the other day it wouldn't scan.
I keep getting a message saying (scanner is in use by another application)
I dumped the drivers and downloaded them again(from the canon website) and still the same problem.
I also dumped the drivers and used the cd drivers and program the printer came with and that program is doing the same thing.

I love my macbook but i want to toss it, and the printer out the window right now.

Please help!

Robin mason


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Try creating a new user profile (System Preferences>Accounts). If the scanner works in that account the issue is not your drivers but in your personal preferences files.

Note: if you ran a security update or system update just before the failure you may have to revert to the pre-update back-up which hopefully you created before you ran the updates.


----------



## robinmason (Oct 9, 2007)

*thanks emacman*

Hey eMacman

I created a new user profile.

That seems to have worked.
You said the problem lies in my personal preferences files. I'm not sure how to remedy that. Any idea what changes i need to make?

Thanks so much.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Click on the desktop then press the "Apple-Shift-h" key combination. This will take you to your home folder. 

The structure will look something like this:
Documents
Desktop
Library
Movies
Music
Pictures
Public
Sites

From here open the Library then the Preferences folder. Look for the .plist files that seem to relate to the scanner. Create a new folder in your Library called "DisabledPrefs" drag the suspect files to this folder. Log-out and back in then try the scanner. 

If that works give it a few days. Once you are sure that you did no damage trash the Disabled Prefs folder you created. 

You could also back-up the entire 
/Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences folder 
You do that by creating a disk image of it. That way you get an exact copy.


----------

